# Looking For a Home



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Dylan is between 3 and 4 years old and is a black and white moggie. She is spayed, vaccinated etc and is looking for a new home due to her owner (my housemate) having to move house. 

As a young cat Dylan was abused by her previous owners and spent a while with the RSPCA. Upon being rehomed to her current owner, the RSPCA told how Dylan was a neutered male. A few weeks later, Dylan gave birth to 5 kittens. As a result of all the stress she tends to pull her fur out however she is one of the most loving cats I have ever come across. 

Dylan can be shy around people she does not know but she is happy to play with other cats and small dogs. She currently shares our house with my 2 cats (a male and a female) and although she is not as interactive as my 2, she will play a little. 

I think Dylan would prefer a quiet home, perhaps with no other animals but this is not important...a good, loving home is much more important. 

I would love to take Dylan on but my bf is allergic and cannot be in the house with her for too long. 

I really hope someone can help.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope you find a lovely home for her. If my landlord would let me have more than 1 cat I would snap her up in a second. Maybe pics will help?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thankyou!! I am gonna try and get some pics put up this weekend


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumpity Bump!!


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

How did the RSPCA make such a basic mistake? Is she a hermaphrodite cat who had both genitalia?

I hope this lovely finds a good home soon!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a picture of Dylan.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Here is a picture of Dylan.
> 
> View attachment 40150


loving his big beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> loving his big beautiful eyes!!!


Haha...she is beautiful. I feel the need to reiterate the point that she is a female with a boys name!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She's so pretty :001_tt1:

Have you sorted a home yet hun?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My neighbor would love another cat and has asked me to look out for one, I will show her Dillans pic tomorrow morning. Would you be able to get her to Hudds, she drives but I dont think she goes very far.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hiya Dora. Yes, Dylan's mummy could drive her to Huddersfield. I would come too! haha! Ooooohhhh I hope she can help!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Hiya Dora. Yes, Dylan's mummy could drive her to Huddersfield. I would come too! haha! Ooooohhhh I hope she can help!!


I will go and see if shes in now and show her the pic then, will let you know.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Hiya Dora. Yes, Dylan's mummy could drive her to Huddersfield. I would come too! haha! Ooooohhhh I hope she can help!!





thedogsmother said:


> I will go and see if shes in now and show her the pic then, will let you know.


Praying this works out, and that Dylan finds her forever home. how terrible for her to be bounced around like that so many times in her short life. I can't imagine giving up a cat. I just don't know how anyone can do it. Moving, to me, is not a good reason. Hopefully she will have a better life now.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

lorilu said:


> Praying this works out, and that Dylan finds her forever home. how terrible for her to be bounced around like that so many times in her short life. I can't imagine giving up a cat. I just don't know how anyone can do it. Moving, to me, is not a good reason. Hopefully she will have a better life now.


Dylan has been with my housemate for nearly 3 years. She was in a stable relationship up until 1 year ago when her oh couldn't control his drinking and so she left him. Her family live in London and Scotland and she works for the Police Authority so moving back in with her parents, for example, was not feasible.

Renting in the centre of Preston is not cheap either. So she had no choice but to move into shared accomodation. She obviously see's this as a good enough reason, as do I. Sometimes things are out of our control and we have to make the best of what we are given. We are trying to do that for Dylan.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I apologize if I sounded judgmental. I take these stories too personally as I cannot imagine being parted from any of my cats.

I am glad you are trying to find her a good home and hope things work out with thedogsmother's neighbor.

*I wouldn't trust any one random who responds to this plea though, only established members here. It is very dangerous to post these kinds of messages on the internet. Sick people and evil laboratories look for situations like this, then take the cats to do unspeakable things to them.*


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

lorilu said:


> I apologize if I sounded judgmental. I take these stories too personally as I cannot imagine being parted from any of my cats.
> 
> I am glad you are trying to find her a good home and hope things work out with thedogsmother's neighbor.
> 
> *I wouldn't trust any one random who responds to this plea though, only established members here. It is very dangerous to post these kinds of messages on the internet. Sick people and evil laboratories look for situations like this, then take the cats to do unspeakable things to them.*


Thankyou. I have 2 cats too and could never part with them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Dylan is now very much a part of my neighbours family and its taken time but she is becoming friends with her new brothers, at least they dont all scatter in different directions when they see each other now. So for Cherrieb I thought you might like to see a picture of her today when I went for a visit. She loves sunbathing (although she isnt allowed to go outside yet so has to find a patch of sunlight indoors) and she is a total cuddle monster not to mention that shes gorgeous.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dylan is gorgeous :001_wub:

I am coming to steal her


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww yay for Dylan!!!!  I am well pleased!!  Give her a kiss from me!!


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay! So glad this story has a happy ending! X


----------

